# unmount Reihenfolge festlegen

## SarahS93

Wo und wie kann ich die unmount Reihenfolge festlegen?

Habe eine Datei eingehangen die auf einem Netzlaufwerk liegt. Und er will immer erst das Netzlaufwerk aushängen (was aber nicht geht weil die Datei noch eingehangen ist) und dann erst die Datei aushängen

Oder muss ich das in bestimmter Reihenfolge und Configdateien einhängen?

Das Netzlaufwerk habe ich über fstab eingehangen und die Datei wird per /etc/conf.d/local eingehangen.

----------

## schmidicom

Ohne zu wissen wie diese beiden Befehle aussehen und wie du auf die Datei und/oder das Netzlaufwerk zugreifst dürfte es schwer werden zu helfen. Möglicherweise kann die Datei ja auch direkt über die fstab eingebunden werden ohne den Umweg über das Netzlaufwerk.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

schreib dir dafür am besten ein eigenes Runscript, denn /etc/init.d/local wird immer als letztes aufgerufen:

depend()

{

        after *

        keyword -timeout

}

In deinem eigenen Runscript kannst du das dann sauberer definieren.

Oder, wie schmidicom, meint, packe es in die fstab, falls das geht.

----------

## SarahS93

Das mit dem Runscript verstehe ich nicht so ganz wie das funktioniert .....

Habs nun in die /etc/fstab reingepackt

```

# <fs>                                                                                <mountpoint>                                  <type>      <opts>                       <dump/pass>

  /dev/sda1                                                                           /boot                                         ext2        noatime                          1 2

  /dev/sda2                                                                           /                                             ext4        noatime                          0 1

  /portage.squashfs                                                                   /usr/portage                                  squashfs    ro,default                       0 0 

  //192.168.178.33/vm91_netzlaufwerk1                                                 /mnt/netzlaufwerk1/                           cifs        username=vm91,password=passs     0 0

  //192.168.178.33/vm91_netzlaufwerk2                                                 /mnt/netzlaufwerk2/                           cifs        username=vm91,password=passs     0 0

  //192.168.178.33/vm91_netzlaufwerk3_portage_temp                                    /mnt/netzlaufwerk3_portage_temp               cifs        username=vm91,password=passs     0 0

                   /mnt/netzlaufwerk3_portage_temp/vm91_4000mb_portage_temp.ext4fs    /mnt/netzlaufwerk3_portage_temp_ueber_loop    ext4        loop                             0 0

  //192.168.178.33/vm91_netzlaufwerk4_portage_distfiles                               /mnt/netzlaufwerk4_portage_distfiles          cifs        username=vm91,password=passs     0 0
```

mache ich dann "reboot", hängt er geschätzte 3 minuten bei:

```
Unmounting loop devices

  Remounting /mnt/netzlaufwerk3_portage_temp_ueber_loop read only ...
```

fest. Was kann ich tun damit das da nicht so lange dauert?

----------

## schmidicom

Also ich würde die Datei "vm91_4000mb_portage_temp.ext4fs" über iSCSI freigeben und mounten ohne den Umweg über cifs. Der Vorteil von iSCSI ist auch das du dort ein Dateisystem (z.B: GFS2 oder OCFS2) benutzen kannst das simultanen Zugriff von mehreren Clients gleichzeitig erlaubt ohne das die darunterliegende Technik aufmuckt.

----------

## toralf

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Wo und wie kann ich die unmount Reihenfolge festlegen?

 Das sollte eigentlich vom openrc sauber aufgelöst werden. Ich selbst habe zum Beispiel auch 2 Dateien per loop - Device auf die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse gemounted : 

```
/var/lib/portage.fs     /usr/portage            btrfs   auto,noatime,compress=lzo

/var/lib/pkg.fs         /var/db/pkg             btrfs   auto,noatime,compress=lzo

```

und  die werden sauber read-only ge-re-mounted bevor alle Verzeichnisse ge-unmounted werden. Eventuell solltest Du einfach mal ein Bugreport aufmachen ? Und als Workaround würde ich eine Datei in /etc/local.d/ anlegen mit dem Suffix ".stop" - und dort explizit die gewünschten umount Befehle eintragen.

----------

## SarahS93

Danke, das mit den Dateien die auf .start/.stop enden und dem hin und weg mounten funktioniert soweit prima.

----------

## toralf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> denn /etc/init.d/local wird immer als letztes aufgerufen:

 beim *starten* - denn beim stoppen als erstes

----------

